# télécharger en local une vidéo YouTube : quelle application ?



## bong (1 Août 2019)

Salut ! Je suis à la recherche d'une application pour iPad qui me permettrait de télécharger une vidéo YouTube pour en projeter ensuite une partie. Avez-vous une idée ? Merci !


----------



## ibabar (1 Août 2019)

Intégré directement dans l'app, avec possibilité de rendre les contenus dispo hors-ligne: https://www.youtube.com/premium


----------



## bong (1 Août 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Intégré directement dans l'app, avec possibilité de rendre les contenus dispo hors-ligne: https://www.youtube.com/premium


Merci pour ta suggestion. Les vidéos dont je projetterais une partie (conformément à la réglementation en vigueur sur le droit d'auteur et de citation, si je ne me trompe pas) sont libres de droit. Mais même avec un abonnement, je ne suis pas certain d'avoir le droit de diffuser une partie de documentaire, par exemple. Je cherche donc une appli qui me permettrait de sélectionner un morceau de vidéo à télécharger, puis à projeter.


----------



## ibabar (1 Août 2019)

Il me semble que le plus simple est de d'abord télécharger la vidéo YouTube, ce qui peut se faire sur un site web qui se chargera de la récupérer et de la convertir en .mp4, puis te donnera un lien pour le téléchargement (il suffit de Googliser "youtube + mp4" pour en trouver pléthore).
Bien sûr il faut encore passer par une app tierce comme Documents 5 puisque Safari ne gère pas encore les téléchargements (ça viendra sur iPadOS).
Puis une fois le fichier en local, tu peux choisir la séquence qui t'intéresse dans iMovie puis le ré-exporter.
Il me semble que certains sites proposent la conversion de la vidéo à partir d'un certain point (mais pas de pouvoir "rogner" dans la durée au début et à la fin pour en extraire une séquence, à vérifier toutefois).


----------



## iDanGener (2 Août 2019)

bong a dit:


> Salut ! Je suis à la recherche d'une application pour iPad qui me permettrait de télécharger une vidéo YouTube pour en projeter ensuite une partie. Avez-vous une idée ? Merci !



Bonjour,

Avec l'application Raccourci, on peut télécharger une vidéo Youtube qui se retrouvera, au choix, dans le dossier Fichiers ou bien avec ses images et vidéo. Il faut commencer à faire jouer la vidéo dans YT puis faire un clic prolongé pour choisir le Raccourci. Toutefois, le nom de la vidéo ne sera pas conservé.

Je viens tout juste d'expérimenter avec la recette indiquée sur 01.net
https://www.01net.com/astuces/comme...-grace-aux-raccourcis-sur-iphone-1530992.html

Je ne sais pas comment préciser la qualité; peut-être que c'est celle sélectionnée lors de la lecture de cette vidéo dans YT qui est utilisée.


----------



## bong (2 Août 2019)

Merci ! Je connaissais DEVONthink, mais pas Documents. Ce sera chose faite.
Merci aussi pour Raccourcis ! 
J'ai reçu la machine aujourd'hui : quelle différence avec l'iPad de... 2010 !


----------



## iDanGener (2 Août 2019)

bong a dit:


> J'ai reçu la machine aujourd'hui : quelle différence avec l'iPad de... 2010 !



Haha, un peu plus réactif. Je viens de passer du iPad 2012 (le "new ipad", le premier retina) à l'iPad air et c'est assez bluffant. J'imagine que provenant du 2010 c'est encore plus spectaculaire.

J'attends avec impatience iPadOs13.

Pour revenir au téléchargement de vidéos Youtube, si vous avez accès à un ordi sous OsX, vous pouvez utiliser l'application gratuite "4k video downloader", très intuitive.


----------



## roquebrune (11 Août 2019)

iPadOS 13 est en public bêta 5 et il est très stable, tu peux déjà l’installer
Je n’ai aucun problème depuis la bêta 3


----------



## Nolsen12345 (12 Août 2019)

bong a dit:


> Salut ! Je suis à la recherche d'une application pour iPad qui me permettrait de télécharger une vidéo YouTube pour en projeter ensuite une partie. Avez-vous une idée ? Merci !


J’utilise DManager. C’est gratuit et ça fonctionne.


----------



## USB09 (12 Août 2019)

T7 pourrais te débrouiller avec un raccourci mais voici une application 
Amerigo - File Manager de « IdeaSolutions S.r.l. » https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/amerigo-file-manager/id531198828


----------



## moderno31 (12 Août 2019)

Moi je connais et use de https://www.vdyoutube.com
Je mets mon URL et le tour est joué. Quand j'ai de la chance en MP4 de 720p


----------

